# Arbor vs Burton



## Guest

I would recomend the Arbor. Although Burton is a good brand, everyone has a Burton. It's nice to set yourself apart from the crowd.


----------



## Guest

Both make really good boards. I would try out as many as you can and find what you like best (if possible). Don't buy a board to "set yourself apart from the crowd" because noeone is going to be looking at your board when your riding anyway. If they are a legit boarder, they also won't care what kind of board you have.


----------



## Mr. Right

PapaWood said:


> Both make really good boards. I would try out as many as you can and find what you like best (if possible). Don't buy a board to "set yourself apart from the crowd" because noeone is going to be looking at your board when your riding anyway. If they are a legit boarder, they also won't care what kind of board you have.


Couldn't agree more. If you can't rent/demo the brand or specific board you are going for, have a good talk with a reputable salesmen at your local shop and find out what makes each board different and how that may cater to your needs. If it comes down to both boards being really close to identical in specs, then obviously choose the board you feel the best about. My favorite board basically hit me in the head with a rock from 40 feet away when I saw it in a shop, but it may be different for you. If you have friends that ride see if you can ride their boards a few times as well, it could prove to be very beneficial.


----------



## Guest

Thanks !
I won't ride a board just to be the one who doesn't have a Burton, even if I understand Angela's point 
Even if the whole planet have a Burton, they do cool boards, we have to agree !

I probably won't have the chance to try the boards. I think that I will probably go for the Arbor if I find a shop that ship to Canada at a decent price.


----------



## Guest

PapaWood said:


> Both make really good boards. I would try out as many as you can and find what you like best (if possible). Don't buy a board to "set yourself apart from the crowd" because noeone is going to be looking at your board when your riding anyway. If they are a legit boarder, they also won't care what kind of board you have.


papawood-My point was that they both are really good boards, and a deciding factor could be that. I was giving a reason to help to decide between two sweet boards. 

thanks for understanding my point e1000... 
I have a friend with an Arbor and he raves about it. You can try ordering it online too.


----------



## romesaz

e1000 said:


> Thanks !
> I won't ride a board just to be the one who doesn't have a Burton, even if I understand Angela's point
> Even if the whole planet have a Burton, they do cool boards, we have to agree !
> 
> I probably won't have the chance to try the boards. I think that I will probably go for the Arbor if I find a shop that ship to Canada at a decent price.


If you're in the Toronto Area, check out Board Sports, as they have pretty much the whole line of Arbor boards if I'm not mistaken. Price might not be the best compared to some state-side websites, but their service is awesome, as well as carrying a product garantee where if you don't like the board, they will exchange it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest

Thanks a lot, unfortunatly I'm not in Toronto area, do they have a website and/or online shop ?


----------



## romesaz

Site yes, although no product listing on the site, and no online store. Sorry :|
boardsports.ca though if you're curious nonetheless.


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> papawood-My point was that they both are really good boards, and a deciding factor could be that. I was giving a reason to help to decide between two sweet boards.
> 
> thanks for understanding my point e1000...
> I have a friend with an Arbor and he raves about it. You can try ordering it online too.


I understood your point I just feel that if your being a logical consumer, that should have no influence on the decision. If he rides both boards and they feel identical to him (which I doubt), than I can see the argument that you want something different from the crowd, but I am a enormous believer of the "try it before you buy it" concept because that way you have emotions set aside and can select the board that suits you best.


----------



## Guest

A friend of mine told me the Burton Air wasn't the best choice to compare to the Element, He told me that the Custom is more into this line of freeride boards. Do you agree with that ?

and Angela : Arbor's are probably the nicest boards on Earth, its hard to have a distant point of view, I just felt in love with their Koa and Bamboo finish !


----------



## Guest

@e1000

I'm currently riding a Burton Air and I'm thinking of changing it with an Arbor Element.
The reason is the lack of precision and control. For real freerideing it's cool, because of it's dimensions you won't sink in the snow or get stuck, but as soon as you need to make instant turns&precision, like on a slope....It's like driving a Hummer in Sicily. 
Unfortunately I don't have the chance of tryin the Arbor first. The look is awesome in any case. 
Burton is good, that I know. But I will give Arbor a chance though. 
After I tested it, I'll let you know.

Alex.


----------



## Guest

Hi Alex !
Nice to have a reply after all these months ! 
Finally I bought an Arbor Element 165. It's great because we each have one of the boards I was thinking of. 

the element is one of the best thing I ever bought. I had the time to ride it 6 or 7 times last season and it's FANTASTIC. I mostly do freeride, and powder rides and this art piece is a real surf board.

I never experienced that kind of feeling with a board. I have standard Burton mission bindings, nothing fancy. It's a really great board, you can also easily do tricks, rails and stuff.

let my know your opinion once you've tried it.


----------



## Guest

*Arbor Element*

Maaaan, what a coincidence....I have the Mission bindings too :laugh:

In case you wanna keep it fancy, here's a binding u might wanna check out in case u're planing to change the Missions. They fit like bread and butter: The "Union Force-DLX" Boarderspalace.eu | Snowboards | Bindings | Streetwear | Union Force DLX Asadachi II 07/08 

But I'm thinkin of something new and more technical, like the Flow NXT FRX or some Burtons with curved hiback, C60 or C02. Or any idea what would fit best?

From what I read, the Element is supposed 2 be very fast and a good alrounder, but I have doubts in matter handling...quick changing from one edge to the other and instant turns. Do you think the control and precision is fine for this? :dunno:

My alternative would be Burton T6 or Custom X. 


Thanks mate  Goodluck!

alex


----------



## nos

I have the exact same setup! Well, my elements a 161 but still!


----------



## Guest

Hey Alex,

For sure C02 bindings are more fancy, but I will ride another season for sure with the missions, I'm quite very satisfied. 

How long is your Burton Air ? Because a 165 element demands for strentgh to handle.

two things :

Because of its size, its harder to go from an edge to another, compared to the Air. Obviously it's kind of wide at your feet. But it's very light for its size.

BUT

The shape of the board, the little cavities on the snow side, and its precise edges make the board turns and pop really quickly. It grips the snow really hard and it goes really fast, producing fast and precise turns.

It's all mountain, you can use it on hard surfaces, but you will appreciate it (and possibly have an orgasm...) in powder, offtrails and mountain. If I had to ride the Everest with a board i would definitly chose the element. You will keep this board for a long long time.

Keep us updated !


----------



## Guest

*I got to ride an Arbor last season and loved every minute of it! It was such an awesome board! Never got to ride a Burton board tho so cant help ya out there, sorry.*​


----------



## Guest

*size*

Hi e1000!

My Burton Air is 162. When I'll get the new one, I'll definitely go for a shorter one, like 158,159. I'm 1,74m tall (or short :laugh. The shorter the board is, the easier to handle as you know, but of course not so good off trail.
Since I ain't in any "boarders gang" and always ride alone (usually in Austria), I rarely go off trails anyway, since it's quite dangerous, even though I'm wearing full body protection and helmet. That's why I need an agile board. Riding the Air is like drivin a truck compared to a normal car. Too much effort to turn and change quickly edges on normal trails. Off trail it's sweet, so whoever want's to use it therefore go for it! But I need one to use primarily on the slope/trail. Since the Element is speedy and as you said "Because of its size, its harder to go from an edge to another, compared to the Air." I think it's the wrong one for me. I need something more agile than the Air, not something arguably more or less bulky. 
I have problems making up my mind, cause the Element is so d***m good lookin... 

Goodluck y'all!


----------

